# Tupperdor, an airtight question



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

While washing my new Sistema container in preparation for Tupperdor duties, I decided to half fill it with water and test the company's airtight claim. Well, once I turned the Sistema on its side, it leaked like a sieve - not a dribble, but a steady stream of water akin to a water fountain. Since this is my first Tupperdor (and first foray into the world of cigars, too), I thought I would ask the good people of Puff if 100% airtightness is necessary with a Tupperdor? By the way, I do have a hygrometer and Boveda pack for the Tupperdor.

Thank you.


----------



## Clark Stewart (Aug 27, 2017)

It's not 100% necessary. Wood humidors, even the best of them, are never airtight. This is a good thing because as cigars age they need to release some of the tobacco chemicals into the air. That's why they recommend opening your coolidors fairly regularly to exchange stale air. As long as humidity is solid in your tupperdor you're good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

If it won't hold water it'll def not hold air. Kinda defeats the purpose of the tupperdor IMHO. I'd take it back and get another one (it may be defective).


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Clark Stewart said:


> It's not 100% necessary. Wood humidors, even the best of them, are never airtight. This is a good thing because as cigars age they need to release some of the tobacco chemicals into the air. That's why they recommend opening your coolidors fairly regularly to exchange stale air. As long as humidity is solid in your tupperdor you're good to go.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:mmph::hmm: Not exactly correct my friend.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

my opinion...Sounds defective if it pours out water..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> my opinion...Sounds defective if it pours out water..


Great minds think alike! LOL


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LeatherNeck said:


> *If it won't hold water it'll def not hold air.* Kinda defeats the purpose of the tupperdor IMHO. I'd take it back and get another one (it may be defective).


I disagree. The weight of water against the seal when turned on its side is significantly different than air.

Nevertheless, I'd check the seal and make sure the clips were all fully seated.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think water tight is the same as air tight. I saw someone post such a test when buying mine and they do fail, but it didn't deter me. I doubt there are any brands that won't fail that unless it is a rigid "drybox" like for use on a boat. Consider that when you have a bunch of water in there it has a "head" of pressure - it may be forcing the seal out of place or forcing the whole thing to warp a bit. My Sistemas work perfectly at holding humidity, right on the number that the Boveda is. I would suggest that if it does, there is no issue, and I won't be bothering to test mine with water.


----------



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.

This is not my picture, but it is from someone experiencing the same problem.










_Image credit: Amazon._


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sistema Corp filed for bankruptcy today when 1,350,000 cigar smokers returned them following a viewing of water leaking from the side....More at 6pm......

just kidding, if it was an issue there would be 100 people (from this forum) ,minimum, beating on that drum.....


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I have several of those and they all hold the RH perfectly. Never tested it with water but at this point I don't need to because I know it works.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I disagree. The weight of water against the seal when turned on its side is significantly different than air.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd check the seal and make sure the clips were all fully seated.


Good point, didn't really think of that being a factor



huffer33 said:


> I don't think water tight is the same as air tight. I saw someone post such a test when buying mine and they do fail, but it didn't deter me. I doubt there are any brands that won't fail that unless it is a rigid "drybox" like for use on a boat. Consider that when you have a bunch of water in there it has a "head" of pressure - it may be forcing the seal out of place or forcing the whole thing to warp a bit. My Sistemas work perfectly at holding humidity, right on the number that the Boveda is. I would suggest that if it does, there is no issue, and I won't be bothering to test mine with water.


As well with above



Hickorynut said:


> Sistema Corp filed for bankruptcy today when 1,350,000 cigar smokers returned them following a viewing of water leaking from the side....More at 6pm......
> 
> just kidding, if it was an issue there would be 100 people (from this forum) ,minimum, beating on that drum.....


Some peoples kids I tell you.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

My Sterilite tuppers hold water. I even shook them. Just saying. LOL


----------



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

Great notes, everyone. Thanks much for the comments on airtightness. 

My next step is to get some sticks in my new Tupperdor, all the while keeping an eye on the temperature and RH. Since I am brand-new to cigars, I have been reading the recommendations written by the good members of Puff for cigar guidance. Would anyone care to add their own recommendations for my first five to ten cigars?


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Good point, didn't really think of that being a factor
> As well with above
> Some peoples kids I tell you.


All good points; as my wife is so quick to point out: "You're (me) not always right about everything". :wink2: In all seriousness though, I was just cutting the fool about mine holding water and the others not. (it really does though)


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Grangerford said:


> Great notes, everyone. Thanks much for the comments on airtightness.
> 
> My next step is to get some sticks in my new Tupperdor, all the while keeping an eye on the temperature and RH. Since I am brand-new to cigars, I have been reading the recommendations written by the good members of Puff for cigar guidance. Would anyone care to add their own recommendations for my first five to ten cigars?


I enjoy mine hot footed and cool headed.:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Grangerford said:


> Great notes, everyone. Thanks much for the comments on airtightness.
> 
> My next step is to get some sticks in my new Tupperdor, all the while keeping an eye on the temperature and RH. Since I am brand-new to cigars, I have been reading the recommendations written by the good members of Puff for cigar guidance. Would anyone care to add their own recommendations for my first five to ten cigars?


Are you a pipe noob too? I saw you were smoking Old Dark Fired so is it safe to assume you like strong tobacco?

Regardless, I would put a Hemingway in your first 10. It isn't the end-all but there was a thread a little while back where a bunch of us coincidentally listed that as our first gateway into quality tasty smokes. Also grab a Padron x000.


----------



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Are you a pipe noob too? I saw you were smoking Old Dark Fired so is it safe to assume you like strong tobacco?


I've been piping a while. I do enjoy earthy, creamy, cocoa'ish pipe tobaccos, like Old Dark Fired.



huffer33 said:


> Regardless, I would put a Hemingway in your first 10. It isn't the end-all but there was a thread a little while back where a bunch of us coincidentally listed that as our first gateway into quality tasty smokes. Also grab a Padron x000.


Thanks for the recommendations. I think I remember seeing the thread you mentioned. I will have do a quick search.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Grangerford said:


> While washing my new Sistema container in preparation for Tupperdor duties, I decided to half fill it with water and test the company's airtight claim. Well, once I turned the Sistema on its side, it leaked like a sieve - not a dribble, but a steady stream of water akin to a water fountain. Since this is my first Tupperdor (and first foray into the world of cigars, too), I thought I would ask the good people of Puff if 100% airtightness is necessary with a Tupperdor? By the way, I do have a hygrometer and Boveda pack for the Tupperdor.
> 
> Thank you.


Sistema tuppers are great for cigar storage but are not 100% completely airtight. I may or may not have once known a guy who may or may not have stashed a few filled with cannabis in his closet and then been scolded by his wife for stinking the place up. :wink2:



Grangerford said:


> My next step is to get some sticks in my new Tupperdor, all the while keeping an eye on the temperature and RH. Since I am brand-new to cigars, I have been reading the recommendations written by the good members of Puff for cigar guidance. Would anyone care to add their own recommendations for my first five to ten cigars?


I've been smoking a lot more pipes than cigars lately and would be happy to sell a 5 or 10 (or more!) cigar sampler pack from my stash to any new guy looking to try a variety of smokes. It would probably be made up of things like AJF New World, La Aroma De Cuba, MF Flor de las Antillas, Liga Undercrown, La Gloria Cubana Serie R, Ramon Bueso Genesis Project, Joya de Nicaragua, Oliva (O,G,V, Melanio, Connecticut Reserve), Aurora 1495, Padilla '68, MUWAT, LFD Double Ligero, AF Hemingway, Diesel, Black Pearl Morado, CAO La Traviata + more and more and more. They've all been resting a minimum of 6 months at 65% RH so they would be ready to smoke immediately. I'd figure on somewhere around $5 each and we split the shipping. Extras are likely to fall into the box if there's room. Let me know if you, or anyone else, is interested.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a sizeable post ready to go but after reading it my eyes started to bleed....I got a migraine and then discovered constipation was next on the list. It was a good post....now I gotta take a nap.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> My Sterilite tuppers hold water. I even shook them. Just saying. LOL


You did take the cigars out this time before you filled it with water and shook it....right?


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

I needed a tupperdor the other day and picked up a rubbermaid brilliance. I think I paid a little more than the systema but its definitely air tight. When you push the lid down and lock it, it pushes air out. When you open it you can hear the air rush back in. I really cant imagine that the systema leaks as a general rule.. I think you might have gotten a faulty one or something.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Never tried mine with the water test.......since I’m not storing my Goldfish inside what’s the point lol..... but my 1 65% boveda is just as plump as it was a year ago, and my cigars inside my sistema are smoking brilliantly. 

If your really worried just press down firmly on the lid before you clip the latches. This will let out the minuscule amount of air and all will be perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

jc389 said:


> I needed a tupperdor the other day and picked up a rubbermaid brilliance. I think I paid a little more than the systema but its definitely air tight. When you push the lid down and lock it, it pushes air out. When you open it you can hear the air rush back in. I really cant imagine that the systema leaks as a general rule.. I think you might have gotten a faulty one or something.


I almost went with the Rubbermaid Brilliance, probably would have been a better buy. The crystal clear plastic on the Brilliance is pretty neat, too.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Mine has 2 large 65% boveda packs in it, and the humidity, according to my Caliber IV hygrometer, usually reads 65%. However, it does dip down to 64%, which makes me wonder if mine has a leak in it.

But it's good enough for me, although I may only go a year and a half with the boveda packs before they need to be replaced.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

jc389 said:


> I needed a tupperdor the other day and picked up a rubbermaid brilliance. I think I paid a little more than the systema but its definitely air tight. When you push the lid down and lock it, it pushes air out. When you open it you can hear the air rush back in. I really cant imagine that the systema leaks as a general rule.. I think you might have gotten a faulty one or something.


Brilliant! actually brilliance is my go to for tuppers.....Someone on this board had a great comparison thread for Sistema/LockandLock/Brilliance etc... I wish I could remember who the BOTL was that revealed the brilliance :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## GreenPuffer (Jan 17, 2017)

What is the H" x L" x D" on the Rubbermaid Brilliance? all I see while shopping is how many cups or liters they hold.
GP


----------

